# Swift Mondial 2009



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2018)

Just bought a 2009 Mondial and had 1 night in it to try it out. 
We were hooked up all night and I ran through the electrical system screens. The one I don’t understand is the Battery Load Screen, as we were hooked up I would have thought this should have said Battery Charge with a green screen but I checked it many times and it said Battery Discharge Red screen, am I not understanding? The Habitation and vehicle batteries both said good.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Can't help but bump it up the page.


----------

